# When can I move my goat kids in with my big boys?



## DaGoatandPugLady (Nov 19, 2018)

I’ve had them over a month. They received their second treatment for barber pole today. 

When can I safely move them in with my older boys? Would it be a good idea to take them in there for a little bit to watch them and put them back into their own pen?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Are these buck or wethers or does?
How old are they?


----------



## DaGoatandPugLady (Nov 19, 2018)

toth boer goats said:


> Are these buck or wethers or does?
> How old are they?


My two yearlings are wethers. My kiddos are 11 weeks old and are not wethered yet but will be in the month. All males.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Use a kissing fence so they can touch noses for a couple days then intergrate them with supervision for a couple days pulling them at night...then let them fight it out and form a herd.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

When you put them together, make sure the kids have an escape - under a box, board, table, etc. that the bigger goats can't get to. Also, I would feed separately for quite a while to make sure the littles don't get bullied off the feed.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with the others.


----------

